
Python 101: Free Interactive course to learn Python 3 - fahimulhaq
https://www.educative.io/collection/5663684521099264/5707702298738688
======
fahimulhaq
Author also has Python 201 at 50% off.

[https://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2017/03/20/python-101-onl...](https://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2017/03/20/python-101-online-
course-is-free-for-48-hours/)

